# Belize - Ambergis Caye



## PattiP (May 4, 2005)

The Texas Lady Anglers are headed to Ambergis Caye June 4th. Many will fish offshore and conventional bay. I want to Fly fish! We have two days of fishing paid for and I'm looking to hire a guide for the extra free day.

I'm a beginner but absolutely love it. Any recommendations for guides?


----------



## onthefly (Dec 28, 2004)

George Bradley, no doubt. He is a great guide and a fine human. I beleive he can be reached via [email protected], if not, try contacting him through the Victoria House or your hotel.

Bring him some fly tying supplies and you will have a friend for life.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

You should see if you can book one thru El Pescador or your Hotel. If you can hire one directly then the guide will discount the lodge percentage.

The Dive Belize shop is also a booking agent for the independant guides, near the airstrip. Lily's hotel has been around along time and can set up guides and pack a cooler for you and I think they only charge for the lunch for this service. If you don't find anything I can check for the Email or web sites of guides I have used.

Also when booking be very specific on how you want to fish and what your priorities are. A number of the Hotel guides are used to staking out on mudding bonefish and going for numbers of small fish. Others are Tarpon specialist of the Top order they usually charge more because of the fuel costs. Others will take you to larger tailing bones, chase permit or go for a grand slam if that is what you want. Some do a fun trip they call a Robinson Caruso trip where you reef fish and catch lunch, sometimes including Lobster, and snorkle then fish some more.

Search the archives of this and other boards like TKF and Dan Blanton it comes up fairly often.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Nesto Gomez for Tarpon, but may only work for El Pescador.
Manuel Azuta [email protected]
Daniel Espinosa 011-501-624-6421 Flats Flyfishing
Lily's Restaurant 011-501-226-2650 Flats Flyfishing

[email protected]
Ask for Steve (agent) General Flats Guides & Beach Picnic: Pete Grainel, Abel Gurrero, Pancho Verde

Also Ruby's restaurant is a good source of info.
San Pedro tour guide 011-501-226-2391


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

George or Roberto Bradley. I've fished with them many times, and they are without doubt the best. You can arrange them through Victoria House.


----------



## PattiP (May 4, 2005)

thank you all for the informatiion


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

George Bradley, he has been my guide for 15 years.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

davidb said:


> You should see if you can book one thru El Pescador or your Hotel. If you can hire one directly then the guide will discount the lodge percentage.
> 
> The Dive Belize shop is also a booking agent for the independant guides, near the airstrip. Lily's hotel has been around along time and can set up guides and pack a cooler for you and I think they only charge for the lunch for this service. If you don't find anything I can check for the Email or web sites of guides I have used.
> 
> ...


YES...agree with above.


----------

